# كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل والاستاذ فادى اليسكاندر



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس *
*الاله الواحد امين *
*فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله*

*




*​*مقدمة انجيل يوحنا الاهوتى الرائعة الذى حلق كالنسر وراء الحجاب ليغوص فى اعماق الذات الالهية *
*ويمتد معانا فى طرح انجيلى فوق العقل لالوهية الكلمة الذى كان عند الله وكان هو الله وقد تجسد فى ملء الزمن فى الجسد*
*هل اخطأ جميع المسيحين على مدار الفين عام بجميع ثقافتهم وقد ترجموا وكان الكلمة الله خطأ؟؟؟؟*
*والترجمة الصحيحة الها؟؟؟؟*
*لم يفعل ذلك سوى فئتين مدلستين *
*اولهما شهود يهوه *
*اللى جردوا الكلمة من الوهيته الحقه ودلسوا فى ترجمتهم العالم الجديد وجعلوه مخلوق*
*والفئة الثانية البدوية *
*فقد مارسوا عملية نصب خسيسة ولم اجد تعبيرا اخر لهذا الموضوع *
*غير انه نصب علنى على عقول بدو سذج توهموا *
*ان حرف الاميكرون** o** هو السبيل الوحيد لتعريف الكلمة فى اليونانى *
​
*عرض وتحليل رائع من الدكتور هولى بايبل*​​​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*
* 
*ملخص الشبهة * 
*
* 
*ان كلمة ثيؤس مش معرفه فمعناها انه وكان الكلمة اله ( 26 – 11 )*
*
* 
*الرد*
*
* 
*فانديك*
*1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ*
*
* 
*الحياه*
*1 في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله. وكان الكلمة هو الله .*
*
* 
*السارة*
*1 في البدء كان الكلمة،والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله.*
*
* 
*اليسوعية*
*1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان لدى الله والكلمة هو الله.*
*
* 
*المشتركه*
*يو-1-1 في البَدْءِ كانَ الكَلِمَةُ،والكَلِمَةُ كانَ عِندَ اللهِ، وكانَ الكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.*
*
* 
*البولسية*
*يو-1-1 في البَدْءِ كانَ الكلمةُ والكلمةُ كانَ لَدَى اللهِ، وكانَ الكَلِمةُ الله*
*
* 
*الكاثوليكية*
*يو-1-1 في البَدءِ كانَ الكَلِمَة والكَلِمَةُ كانَ لَدى الله والكَلِمَةُ هوَ الله.*
*
* 
*فكل المترجمين للغه العربيه ترجموها الله فهل كلهم اخطؤوا ؟*
*
* 
*التراجم الانجليزي *​ 
*................................................................................ 

................................................................................ * 
*Joh 1:1*
*
* 

*(ASV)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(BBE)  From the first he was the Word, and the Word was in relation with God and was God. * 

*
* 

*(Bishops)  In the begynnyng was the worde, & the worde was with God: and that worde was God. * 

*
* 

*(CEV)  In the beginning was the one who is called the Word. The Word was with God and was truly God. * 

*
* 

*(Darby)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(DRB)  In the beginning was the Word: and the Word was with God: and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(EMTV)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(ESV)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*
* 

*(Geneva)  In the beginning was that Word, and that Word was with God, and that Word was God. * 

*
* 

* (GNB)  In the beginning the Word already existed; the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*
* 

* (GW)  In the beginning the Word already existed. The Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(HNT)  בראשית היה הדבר והדבר היה את האלהים ואלהים היה הדבר׃ * 

*
* 

*(ISV)  In the beginning, the Word existed. The Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(KJV)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(KJV-1611)  In the beginning was the Word, & the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(KJVA)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(LITV)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(MKJV)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(Murdock)  In the beginning, was the Word; and the Word was with God; and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(RV)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

* (Webster)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(WNT)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. * 

*
* 

*(YLT)  In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God; * 

*
* 

*والفرنسيه*

*
* 

*(FDB)  Au commencement était la Parole; et la Parole était auprès de Dieu; et la Parole était Dieu. * 

*
* 

*(FLS)  Au commencement était la Parole, et la Parole était avec Dieu, et la Parole était Dieu. * 

*
* 

*والالمانية*

*
* 

*(GLB)  Im Anfang war das Wort, und das Wort war bei Gott, und Gott war das Wort. * 

*
* 

*(GSB)  Im Anfang war das Wort, und das Wort war bei Gott, und das Wort war Gott. *​ 
*
* 
*وكلهم ترجموها الله ( فيما عدا ترجمة شهود يهوه التي ام اضعها لاننا لانعترف بها )*
*
* 
*
* 
*................................................................................ * 
*
* 
*الفلجاتا وترجمتها * 
*
* 
*(Vulgate)  in principio erat Verbum et Verbum erat apud Deum et Deus erat Verbum 
*






*In 				the beginning was the Word: and the Word was with God: and the 				Word was God.*




[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]*Latin: Biblia Sacra Vulgata
................................................................................ 
in principio erat Verbum et Verbum erat apud Deum et Deus erat Verbum*
*
* 
*وايضا اللاتينية القديمه التي تعود الي اوائل القرن الثاني الميلادي * 
*مثل*
*ita itaur itb itc ite itf itff2 itq*
*
* 
*ونصها*
*1*
*in 			principio erat Verbum et Verbum erat apud Deum et Deus 			erat Verbum

In 			the beginning was the Word: and the Word was with God: and the 			Word was God. * 
*
* 
*وترجمة كل اللاتيني حرفيا  * 

*وكان الله هو الكلمه ومعناها وكان الكلمة الله * 

*والنسخ اللاتيني كلها بها كلمة ديس التي تبدا بحرف دي كابيتال وهي كلمه لاتستخدم الا لله * 

*ودليل من القواميس اللاتينية*
*Deus*
*

* 
*n. (Latin) God * 
*
*deiwos = "divine"*
*
* 
*n. God, Supreme Being, creator and ruler of the universe (according to the tenets of monotheistic religions); miserere * 
*

* 
*
* 
*
John 1:1 Aramaic NT: Peshitta
................................................................................ 
ܒܪܫܝܬ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܗܘܐ ܡܠܬܐ ܘܗܘ ܡܠܬܐ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܗܘܐ ܠܘܬ ܐܠܗܐ ܘܐܠܗܐ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܗܘܐ ܗܘ ܡܠܬܐ ܀*
*
* 
*وتنطق ايلوهو التي لاتستخدم غير لله * 
*
* 
*THE NEW TESTAMENT TRANSLATED FROM THE SYRIAC PESHITO VERSION BY JAMES MURDOCK ܞ*
*1 In the beginning, was the Word; and the Word was with God; and the Word was God.*
*
* 
*وهو ايضا موجود في مخطوطه هامه جدا وهي*
*الاشورية التي تعود للقرن الثاني وتحديدا لسنة 165 ميلاديه*
*وايضا بها كلمة ايلوهو 
*






*وترجمتها المعتمده * 

 
*JOHN WESLEY ETHERIDGE*

 
*1:1 IN the beginning was the Word,* and the Word himself was with Aloha, and **Aloha** was the Word himself.*


*وتراجم كثيره اخري مثل الصعيدي القبطي اخر القرن الثالث بداية الرابع*
*وايضا كل من التراجم التالية اكدة ان الكلمه هو الله معرف * 

 
*الارمنية القرن الخامس * 
*arm * 

 
*الاثيوبية القرن السادس * 
*eth * 

 
*الجوارجينيه القرن الخامس * 
*Geo*

 
*السلافينية القرن التاسع * 
*slav*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*وقبل ان ابدا في النص اليوناني اريد ان اوضح شئ هام * 

 
*كل الذين قرؤا العدد من المترجمين بداية من القرن الثاني اي بعد سنوات قليله من كتابته **( **مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان القديس يوحنا كتب انجيله عام **95 **ميلاديه **) **وحتي الان علي مدار القرون العشرين كلها فهموا الكلمه بمعني الله وليس احد الاله * 
*وكما قدمت ادله من الترجمات مثل اللاتيني والقديمه والاشوريه القديمه من القرن الثاني وما بعده من مختلف الترجمات * 
*ورغم تاكدي ان هذا كافي للرد علي الشبهة ولكن اكمل 
*


*النسخ اليوناني * 

 
*(GNT)**᾿Εν**α**̓**ρχη**͂ͅ **ἦν**ο**̔ **Λο**́**γος**, **και**̀ **ο**̔ **Λο**́**γος**ἦν**προ**̀**ς**το**̀**ν**Θεο**́**ν**, **και**̀ **Θεο**̀**ς**ἦν**ο**̔ **Λο**́**γος**. * 

 
*en archE En o logos kai o logos En pros ton theon kai theos En o logos*
 
*................................................................................ **ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: WH / NA27 / UBS4 **................................................................................ **ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος.*
*................................................................................ **ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics**................................................................................ **Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος.**................................................................................ **ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church**................................................................................ **Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ Λόγος, καὶ ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος.**................................................................................ **ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)**................................................................................ **Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος**................................................................................ **ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics**................................................................................ **Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος*
*.............................................................................. **ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)**................................................................................ **εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος*
*................................................................ **ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)**................................................................................ **εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος*
*ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 1:1 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants**................................................................................ **εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος*
*................................................................................ **en archē ēn o logos kai o logos ēn pros ton theon kai theos ēn o logos**................................................................................ **................................................................................ *
 
*وكلهم بهم كاي ثيؤس **( **وكان الله


* *وهنا يدعي البعض ان ثيؤس غير معرفة فتعني اله * 
*وهذا غير صحيح لان اليوناني يختلف عن العربي فلا يستلزم اداة تعريف باستمرار * 
*ولاثبات كلامي * 

 
*قاع**ده كولويل * 
*Colwell’s Rule*
*A definite Rule for the use of the article in the Greek new testament*
*Statement of the Rule*
*In Sentences in which the copula is expressed, a definite predicate nominative has the article when it follows the verb, it does not have the article when it precedes the verb.*
*Kai theos in o logos * 
*The relevance of Colwell’s rule to john 1:1 would be worth pursuing in greater detail. Note that the rule does not help by determining definiteness. It has ofen been misused by well intentioned defenders of the deity of Christ*
*Harris 51-71*
*Wallace 194-95*

 
*وتعني انه كلمة الله هنا معرف وتؤكد ان كل المترجمين هم الصح والمشكك الذي نقل من شهود يهوه خطا * 

 
*واضع قاعدة كولويل كامله لمن يريد*




















*ولهذا اتت كلمات كثيره معرفه بدون اداة تعريف * 
*وعلي سبيل المثال **312 **مره تقريبا اتت كلمة ثيؤس بدون تعريف من **1344  **مره تقريبا في العهد الجديد*

 
*وعلي سبيل المثال * 
*الاصحاح الاول من يوحنا * 
*من عدد **1 **الي **18 * 

 
*سبعة مرات اتي كلمة الله خمسه منهم بدون اداة تعريف واثنين معرفين فقط وكلهم بمعني الله 
*




*وللتوضيح * 
*1**εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον **θεον** και **θεος** ην ο λογος **2**ουτος ην εν αρχη προς τον **θεον**3**παντα δι αυτου εγενετο και χωρις αυτου εγενετο ουδε εν ο γεγονεν **4**εν αυτω ζωη ην και η ζωη ην το φως των ανθρωπων **5**και το φως εν τη σκοτια φαινει και η σκοτια αυτο ου κατελαβεν * 
*6**εγενετο ανθρωπος απεσταλμενος παρα **θεου** ονομα αυτω ιωαννης **7**ουτος ηλθεν εις μαρτυριαν ινα μαρτυρηση περι του φωτος ινα παντες πιστευσωσιν δι αυτου **8**ουκ ην εκεινος το φως αλλ ινα μαρτυρηση περι του φωτος * 
*9**ην το φως το αληθινον ο φωτιζει παντα ανθρωπον ερχομενον εις τον κοσμον **10**εν τω κοσμω ην και ο κοσμος δι αυτου εγενετο και ο κοσμος αυτον ουκ εγνω **11**εις τα ιδια ηλθεν και οι ιδιοι αυτον ου παρελαβον **12**οσοι δε ελαβον αυτον εδωκεν αυτοις εξουσιαν τεκνα **θεου** γενεσθαι τοις πιστευουσιν εις το ονομα αυτου **13**οι ουκ εξ αιματων ουδε εκ θεληματος σαρκος ουδε εκ θεληματος ανδρος αλλ εκ **θεου** εγεννηθησαν * 
*14**και ο λογος σαρξ εγενετο και εσκηνωσεν εν ημιν και εθεασαμεθα την δοξαν αυτου δοξαν ως μονογενους παρα πατρος πληρης χαριτος και αληθειας **15**ιωαννης μαρτυρει περι αυτου και κεκραγεν λεγων ουτος ην ον ειπον ο οπισω μου ερχομενος εμπροσθεν μου γεγονεν οτι πρωτος μου ην **16**και εκ του πληρωματος αυτου ημεις παντες ελαβομεν και χαριν αντι χαριτος **17**οτι ο νομος δια μωσεως εδοθη η χαρις και η αληθεια δια ιησου χριστου εγενετο **18**θεον** ουδεις εωρακεν πωποτε ο μονογενης υιος ο ων εις τον κολπον του πατρος εκεινος εξηγησατο * 

 
*والعدد عربي * 

 
*1**في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند **الله** وكان الكلمة **الله**. **2**هذا كان في البدء عند **الله**. **3**كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان**. **4**فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس**. **5**والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه * 
*6**كان انسان مرسل من **الله** اسمه يوحنا**. **7**هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته**. **8**لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور**. * 
*9**كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان آتيا الى العالم**. **10**كان في العالم وكوّن العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم**. **11**الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله**. **12**واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد **الله** اي المؤمنون باسمه**. **13**الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من **الله* 
*14**والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا**. **15**يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه ان الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي لانه كان قبلي**. **16**ومن ملئه نحن جميعا اخذنا**. **ونعمة فوق نعمة**. **17**لان الناموس بموسى اعطي**. **اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا**. **18**الله** لم يره احد قط**. **الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر*

 
*ولهذ لم يقل اي متخصص في اللغه اليوناني ان كان الكلمه الله خطا * 

 
*وهذا يكون دليل علي وكان الكلمة الله هو الصحيح *


----------



## حمورابي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*تحية

 ܒܪܫܝܬ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܗܘܐ ܡܠܬܐ ܘܗܘ ܡܠܬܐ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܗܘܐ ܠܘܬ ܐܠܗܐ ܘܐܠܗܐ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܗܘܐ ܗܘ ܡܠܬܐ

صورة لمخطوطة اخرى من بداية بشارة يوحنا . والتي باللون الأخضر هي بداية الأنجيل . 









*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*دليل اخر هام وهو اقوال الاباء الذي يعبر عن فهم العدد ايضا عبر الزمان * 
*
* 
*اقوال الاباء * 
*القديس ايرينئوس من اباء نهاية القرن الاول بداية القرن الثاني اي شاهد عيان لكتابات القديس يوحنا * 
*ANF01. The Apostolic Fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus*
*The Evangelists, too, when they declared that the one Father was “the only true God,”12291229John xvii. 3.



did not omit what concerned our Lord, but wrote: “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by Him, and without Him was not anything made that was made.”12301230John i. 1.



* 
*

* 
*Also*
*Chapter XI—Proofs in continuation, extracted from St. John’s Gospel. The Gospels are four in number, neither more nor less. Mystic reasons for this.*
*1. John, the disciple of the Lord, preaches this faith, and seeks, by the proclamation of the Gospel, to remove that error which by Cerinthus had been disseminated among men, and a long time previously by those termed Nicolaitans, who are an offset of that “knowledge” falsely so called, that he might confound them, and persuade them that there is but one God, who made all things by His Word; and not, as they allege, that the Creator was one, but the Father of the Lord another; and that the Son of the Creator was, forsooth, one, but the Christ from above another, who also continued impassible, descending upon Jesus, the Son of the Creator, and flew back again into His Pleroma; and that Monogenes was the beginning, but Logos was the true son of Monogenes; and that this creation to which we belong was not made by the primary God, but by some power lying far below Him, and shut off from communion with the things invisible and ineffable. The disciple of the Lord therefore desiring to put an end to all such doctrines, and to establish the rule of truth in the Church, that there is one Almighty God, who made all things by His Word, both visible and invisible; showing at the same time, that by the Word, through whom God made the creation, He also bestowed salvation on the men included in the creation; thus commenced His teaching in the Gospel: “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by Him, and without Him was nothing made.34293429    Irenæus frequently quotes this text, and always uses the punctuation here adopted. Tertullian and many others of the Fathers follow his example.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


What was made was life in Him, and the life was the light of men. And the light shineth in darkness, and the darkness comprehended it not.”34303430John i. 1, etc. * 
*Also * 
*For that according to John relates His original, effectual, and glorious generation from the Father, thus declaring, “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.”34533453John i. 1. * 
*

* 
*Also*
*Chapter VI.—Continuation.*
*How could such a one be a mere man, receiving the beginning of His existence from Mary, and not rather God the Word, and the only-begotten Son? For “in the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God,12031203John i. 1. and the Word was God.”12041204    Some insert here John i. 3.



And in another place, “The Lord created Me, the beginning of His ways, for His ways, for His works. Before the world did He found Me, and before all the hills did He beget Me.”1205* 
*

* 
*Also*
*Chapter XVIII.—God the Father and His Word have formed all created things (which They use) by Their own power and wisdom, not out of defect or ignorance. The Son of God, who received all power from the Father, would otherwise never have taken flesh upon Him.*
*

* 
*And to these things does John also, the disciple of the Lord, bear witness, when he speaks thus in the Gospel: “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. This was in the beginning with God. All things were made by Him, and without Him was nothing made.”46094609John i. 1, etc. * 
*

* 
*Also*
*Chapter VIII.—How the Valentinians pervert the ******ures to support their own pious opinions.*
*Since, therefore, he treats of the first origin of things, he rightly proceeds in his teaching from the beginning, that is, from God and the Word. And he expresses himself thus: “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God; the same was in the beginning with God.”27722772John i. 1, 2. * 
*

* 
*



for the Word was the author of form and beginning to all the Æons that came into existence after Him.*
*

* 
*Ante-Nicene volume 1 page 328, 428, 546*
*

* 
*Hermas * 
*Vision Third.*
*Concerning the Building of the Triumphant Church, and the Various Classes of Reprobate Men.*
*But in another107107 and much inferior place they will be laid, and that, too, only when they have been tortured and completed the days of their sins. And on this account will they be transferred, because they have partaken of the righteous Word.108108    (St. John i. i) And then only will they be removed from their punishments when the thought of repenting of the evil deeds which they have done has come into their hearts. But if it does not come into their hearts, they will not be saved, on account of the hardness of their heart.”* 
*

* 
*Volume 2 Page 15, * 
*

* 
*Theophilus*
*

* 
*Chapter XXII.—Why God is Said to Have Walked.*
*And hence the holy writings teach us, and all the spirit-bearing [inspired] men, one of whom, John, says, “In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God,”596596John i. 1. showing that at first God was alone, and the Word in Him. Then he says, “The Word was God; all things came into existence through Him; and apart from Him not one thing came into existence.” The Word, then, being God, and being naturally597597    That is, being produced by generation, not by creation. produced from God, whenever the Father of the universe wills, He sends Him to any place; and He, coming, is both heard and seen, being sent by Him, and is found in a place.* 
*

* 
*Volume 2 Page 103*
*

* 
*Clement of alexandria*
*Chapter I.—Exhortation to Abandon the Impious Mysteries of Idolatry for the Adoration of the Divine Word and God the Father.*
*You have, then, God’s promise; you have His love: become partaker of His grace. And do not suppose the song of salvation to be new, as a vessel or a house is new. For “before the morning star it was;”865865Ps. cx. 3. and “in the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.”866866John i. 1. Error seems old, but truth seems a new thing.* 
*Chapter VIII.—Against Those Who Think that What is Just is Not Good.*
*“For there is nothing which the Lord hates.”11741174Wisd. xi. 24. For assuredly He does not hate anything, and yet wish that which He hates to exist. Nor does He wish anything not to exist, and yet become the cause of existence to that which He wishes not to exist. Nor does He wish anything not to exist which yet exists. If, then, the Word hates anything, He does not wish it to exist. But nothing exists, the cause of whose existence is not supplied by God. Nothing, then, is hated by God, nor yet by the Word. For both are one—that is, God. For He has said, “In the beginning the Word was in God, and the Word was God.”11751175John i. 1. If then He hates none of the things which He has made, it follows that He loves them. Much more than the rest, and with reason, will He love man, the noblest of all objects created by Him, and a God-loving being. Therefore God is loving; consequently the Word is loving.* 
*Volume 2 page 173, 225*
*

* 
*ANF03. Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian*
*Ante-Nicene volume 3*
*Anti Marcion*
*Chapter III.—Weak People Fall an Easy Prey to Heresy, Which Derives Strength from the General Frailty of Mankind. Eminent Men Have Fallen from Faith; Saul, David, Solomon. The Constancy of Christ.*
*Did not certain of the disciples turn back from the Lord Himself,18761876John vi. 66. when they were offended? Yet the rest did not therefore think that they must turn away from following Him,18771877    A vestigiis ejus.





but because they knew that He was the Word of Life, and was come from God,18781878John i. 1; vi. 68, and xvi. 30.





they continued in His company to the very last, after He had gently inquired of them whether they also would go away.18791879John vi. 67.





It is a comparatively small thing,18801880    Minus.





that certain men, like Phygellus, and Hermogenes, and Philetus, and Hymenæus, deserted His apostle:188118812 Tim. i. 15; ii. 17; 1 Tim. i. 20.





the betrayer of Christ was himself one of the apostles. We are surprised at seeing His churches forsaken by some men, although the things which we suffer after the example of Christ Himself, show us to be Christians.* 
*

* 
*Chapter XVIII.—An Eulogy on the Wisdom and Word of God, by Which God Made All Things of Nothing.*
*On this principle, then,63116311    Proinde.





if evil is indeed unbegotten, whilst the Son of God is begotten (“for,” says God, “my heart hath emitted my most excellent Word”63126312    On this version of Ps. xlv. 1., and its application by Tertullian, see our Anti-Marcion (p. 299, note 5).





), I am not quite sure that evil may not be introduced by good, the stronger by the weak, in the same way as the unbegotten is by the begotten. Therefore on this ground Hermogenes puts Matter even before God, by putting it before the Son. Because the 488Son is the Word, and “the Word is God,”63136313John i. 1.





and “I and my Father are one.”63146314John x. 30.





But after all, perhaps,63156315    Nisi quod.





the Son will patiently enough submit to having that preferred before Him which (by Hermogenes), is made equal to the Father!* 
*

* 
*Chapter XX.—Meaning of the Phrase—In the Beginning. Tertullian Connects It with the Wisdom of God, and Elicits from It the Truth that the Creation Was Not Out of Pre-Existent Matter.*
*Now in this there is all the greater reason why there should be shown the material (if there were any) out of which God made all things, inasmuch as it is therein plainly revealed by whom He made all things. “In the beginning was the Word”63316331John i. 1.





—that is, the same beginning, of course, in which God made the heaven and the earth63326332Gen. i. 1.





—“and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.  All things were made by Him, and without Him nothing was made.”63336333John i. 1–3.





Now, since we have here clearly told us who the Maker was, that is, God, and what He made, even all things, and through whom He made them, even His Word, would not the order of the narrative have required that the source out of which all things were made by God through the Word should likewise be declared, if they had been in fact made out of anything? What, therefore, did not exist, the ******ure was unable to mention; and by not mentioning it, it has given us a clear proof that there was no such thing: for if there had been, the ******ure would have mentioned it.* 
*

* 
*Chapter VII.—The Son by Being Designated Word and Wisdom, (According to the Imperfection of Human Thought and Language) Liable to Be Deemed a Mere Attribute. He is Shown to Be a Personal Being.*
*Is that Word of God, then, a void and empty thing, which is called the Son, who Himself is designated God? “The Word was with God, and the Word was God.”78407840John i. 1.





It is written, “Thou shalt not take God’s name in vain.”78417841Ex. xx. 7.





This for certain is He “who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God.”78427842Phil. ii. 6.





In what form of God? Of course he means in some form, not in none. For who will deny that God is a body, although “God is a Spirit?”78437843John iv. 24.





For Spirit has a bodily substance of its own kind, in its own form.78447844





Now, even if invisible things, whatsoever they be, have both their substance and their form in God, whereby they are visible to God alone, how much more shall that which has been sent forth from His substance not be without substance!  Whatever, therefore, was the substance of the Word that I designate a Person, I claim for it the name of Son; and while I recognize the Son, I assert His distinction as second to the Father.78457845    [On Tertullian’s orthodoxy, here, see Kaye, p. 502.]* 
*
* 
*فهل بعد هذا الكم من اقوال الاباء الواضحه والشروحات يبقي تشكيك ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*
* 
*واخيرا اقدم البحث الرائع الذي قدمه الاستاذ فادي في هذا الامر * 
*
* 
*
* 
*يوحنا 1 : 1
دراسة لغوية و نصية * 
*
لست بصدد كتابة تفصيل شامل و كامل عن كيفية ترجمة نص يوحنا 1 : 1، فلا يعرف خلافاً فى ترجمة هذا النص سوى الفرقتين المعتادتين: شهود يهوه، و المسلمين. و لكن هدفى هنا هو بيان بعض الحقائق، بالإضافة إلى شرح نقطتين رئيسيتين:

أولاً: ما الذى كان يعنيه يوحنا من عبارته και θεος ην ο λογος؟
ثانياً: المخطوطات العربية.

أولاً: لا يوجد أى ترجمة إنجليزية نُشِرت فى التاريخ البشرى بأكمله، ترجمت النص "و كان الكلمة إلهاً" إلا ترجمتى شهود يهوه New World Translation و The Emphatic Diaglott.

ثانياً: وردت لفظة θεός فى العهد الجديد بتصريفاتها 282 مرة بدون أداة التعريف، و قام مترجمى "ترجمة العالم الجديد" لشهود يهوه، بترجمة اللفظة 16 مرة فقط "إلهاً". هذا يعنى أن نسبة أمانة هؤلاء المترجمين لا تتعدى 6%!

ثالثاً: وردت لفظة θεός بتصريفاتها فى يوحنا 1 : 1 – 18 ثمانية مرات، و بها أداة التعريف مرتين فقط. رغم ذلك، ففى هذه الأعداد فى "ترجمة العالم الجديد"، نجدها مُترجمة إلى "الله" ست مرات، و مرة واحدة "إله"، و مرة واحدة "الإله"!

رابعاً: وردت لفظة θεός فى العهد الجديد 1344 مرة، و فى مئات المرات منها لم تأتى معرفة، و مع ذلك تمت ترجمتها إلى "الله"، و من هذه الترجمات "ترجمة العالم الجديد".

خامساً: لو أن عدم وجود أداة التعريف يعنى ترجمة النص "إله"، فهو يعنى أيضاً أن αρχη يجب أن تترجم "بدء" و ليس "البدء" (ع 1)، و أن ζωη يجب أن تترجم "حياة" و ليس "الحياة" (ع 4)، و أن παρα θεου يجب أن تترجم "من إله" و ليس "من الله" (ع 6)، و أن θεον يجب أن تترجم "إله" و ليس الله (ع 18). هذا لم يحدث فى ترجمة العالم الجديد، و لا يستطيع أن يوافق على ذلك إلا حماراً يحمل أسفاراً!

سادساً: لا يُوجد عالم واحد فى اللغة اليونانية، يقول بأن النص يجب ترجمته إلى "و كان الكلمة إلهاً". على العكس من ذلك، فكافة علماء اللغة اليونانية يؤكدون أن النص لا يُمكن ترجمته "و كان الكلمة إلهاً"، ولا يُوجد سوى مترجمى "ترجمة العالم الجديد" الذين يؤمنون بذلك.

سابعاً: رد العلماء على هذه الإدعاءات منذ زمن بعيد، فكان ويستكوت و لانج و ألفورد، و من بعدهم روبيرتسون و بروس ميتزجر (الذى أصدر كتيباً من خمسين صفحة فى الخمسينات، و العديد من المقالات، رداً على هذا الإدعاء)، و اليوم فالنظرة القياسية يقدمها دانيال ب. والاس فى كتابه "النحو اليونانى فيما بعد الأساسيات" Greek Grammar Beyond Basics.

بعد هذه الحقائق، فيجب علينا أن نفهم ما الذى عناه يوحنا بالضبط من كلامه.

يتكون النص من ثلاث مقاطع:

" فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ،
وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ،
وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ".

فالمقطع الأول يوضح أزلية الكلمة، و ليس فيه قول. أما المقطع الثانى فيوضح التمايز بين الآب و الإبن، فالآب و الإبن "اثنين" اقنومياً، أى شخصيتين، و بهذا يكون قد تحدث يوحنا عن هوية الإبن أو شخصيته. أما المقطع الثالث فهو عن طبيعة الكلمة. يوحنا كان قد تعرض لهوية الكلمة فى المقطع الثانى، و لكن فى هذا المقطع فهو يتكلم عن طبيعة الكلمة. لذا، فأفضل ترجمة للنص هى:"و كان الكلمة إلهياً Divine". أى أن طبيعة الكلمة هى طبيعة إلهية.

دانيال ب. والاس يقول عن هذه الترجمة:

"هذا الخيار لا يطعن فى إلوهية المسيح أبداً. على العكس، أنه يقويها، فرغم أن شخص المسيح ليس هو شخص الآب، فإن جوهرهما واحد. يُمكن الترجمة كما يلى:"ما كانه الله، كانه الكلمة" NEB، أو "كان الكلمة إلهياً" Moffatt. فى الترجمة الثانية فإن كلمة "إلهياً" Divine مقبولة، فقط إذا كانت مصطلحاً يدل فقط على الإلوهية الحقيقية. لكننا فى الإنجليزية الحديثة، نستخدمه فى حق الملائكة، اللاهوتيين، بل و حتى الوجبات! لهذا فإن "إلهياً" قد تكون لفظة مضللة فى أى ترجمة إنجليزية. فكرة أن اللفظة تكون نوعية هى أن "الكلمة" له كل الخصائص و الصفات التى لـ "الله" فى المقطع الثانى. بكلمات أخرى، الكلمة يشارك الآب فى الجوهر، رغم أنهما مختلفين فى الأقنومية. إن التكوين اللغوى الذى اختاره الإنجيلى ليعبر عن هذه الفكرة، هو أكثر التكوينات إختصاراً لديه ليبين أن الكلمة هو الله، و لكنه مختلف عن الآب"*
*[1] .

لكن هناك أفراد قاموا، بكل جهل، بإستخدام كلام دان والاس فى ترجمته NET Bible عن قاعدة كولويل، و كأنهم يقصدون أن والاس لا يرى أن قاعدة كولويل قابلة للتفعيل فى هذا النص. قبل شرح ما قصده والاس، يجب أن نوضح بعض المفاهيم.

هناك مصطلح يُسمى Predicate Nominative، ولا أعرف إن كان له مقابل فى العربية أم لا، و لكنه هو الفاعل إلى حد ما، فهو فى الإنجليزية، الإسم الذى يأتى بعد فعل ربط غالباً ما يأتى قبله الفاعل، و يعود على الفاعل. فى الجملة التالية مثلاً: * 
*

For many of students, exegesis is a difficulty*
*
* 
*

"للكثير من التلاميذ، التفسير صعب". لفظ "صعب" فى هذه الجملة، هو الـ Predicate Nominative. أى أن هذا الإسم لابد أن يكون له علاقة بالفاعل. و سأعطيه إسماً عربياً "الإسم المرفوع". بالإضافة إلى ذلك، لدينا ثلاث حالات إعرابية ممكن للإسم: الحالة التعريفية Definite، الحالة الغير تعريفية (او النكرة فى العربية) Indefinite، و الحالة النوعية أو الوصفية Qualitative. الحالة التعريفية هى وجود أداة التعريف قبل الإسم، و الغير تعريفية هى عدم وجود أداة التعريف قبل الإسم، و الحالة الوصفية هى التى يأتى فيها الإسم كوصف للفاعل.

بعد هذه المفاهيم، نفهم ما هى قاعدة كولويل. توصل ارنيست كولويل إلى قاعدة لغوية تقول:"الأسماء المرفوعة المعرفة و التى تسبق الفعل، عادةً تفتقد إلى أداة التعريف...الإسم المرفوع الذى يسبق الفعل لا يمكن ترجمته كإسم غير معرف أو كإسم وصفى، فقط لأن أداة التعريف غائبة؛ فلو أن سياق النص يوضح أن الإسم المرفوع يجب أن يكون معرفة، فلابد أن يُترجم كإسم مُعرف".

ما قصده كولويل من سياق النص هو ترتيب الكلمات، و ها هو المثال الذى استخدمه:

"فَقَالَ نَثَنَائِيلُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ! أَنْتَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!»" (يو 1 : 49). لاحظ كولويل أن الإسم المرفوع (ملك) فى العبارة الثانية فى حالة غير تعريفية (بحسب النص النقدى)، بينما الإسم المرفوع فى العبارة الأولى (ابن) به أداة التعريف. و لاحظ فى العبارة الثانية أن الإسم المرفوع قبل الفعل (الفعل هو يكون غير قابل للترجمة فى العربية)، بينما فى العبارة الأولى بعد الفعل. و لكن لأن المعنى اللغوى واحد، فقال أن الإسم المرفوع يجب أن يكون معرفاً فى الحالتين. ثم كان إستنتاج كولويل النهائى، أن تعريف الإسم المرفوع، يكون من أداة التعريف أو من تغير ترتيب الكلمات.

هذه هى قاعدة كولويل، و فى حالتنا فى يو 1 : 1، فإن لفظ θεός فى المقطع الثالث من النص، هو الإسم المرفوع. و لأن اللفظ يقع قبل الفعل ("يكون" و هو غير قابل للترجمة فى العربية)، فإن اللفظ بذلك يكون معرف. المشكلة التى يعرضها والاس، هى أن القاعدة تقول بأن إكتساب التعريف يكون من سياق النص، و لكن علماء كثيرين فهموا القاعدة على أنها تقول: أن الإسم المرفوع الغير مُعرف حينما يسبق الفعل، يكون معرف. بينما تقول القاعدة أن الإسم المعرف (و الذى اكتسب التعريف من خلال سياق النص)، والذى يسبق الفعل، عادةً لا تسبقه أداة تعريف. أى أن هؤلاء العلماء قد عكسوا القاعدة.

إذا كان الإسم المرفوع فى هذه الحالة معرف Definite، فلا يمكن أن يكون وصفياً Qualitative. و هنا يكمن نقد دان والاس لقاعدة كولويل. والاس قدم تأريخاً لنقد قاعدة كولويل من قِبل هارنر و ديكسون، ثم قدم نقده الخاص. و بعد أن قدم شرحه الوافى جداً، أكد أنه لو كانت قاعدة كولويل صحيحة، فإننا بذلك نكون قد هربنا من لهيب الأريوسية، إلى نار السابيلية!

تأمل النص: يوحنا يُسمى الآب بـ "الله"، و الإبن بـ "الكلمة. و فى النص قال أن الكلمة كان عند الله، الذى هو الآب. فلو عاد و قال أن الكلمة هو الله، أى أن الكلمة هو الآب، يكون بذلك يعلم بالسابيلية. السابيلية هى هرطقة سابيليوس، الذى قال بأن الثالوث هو مجرد ظهورات لأقنوم واحد؛ أى أن الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس، هم أقنوم واحد، لجوهر واحد، و لكنهم مجرد ظهورات مختلفة لله.

هذا لا يعنى أن ترجمة النص "و كان الكلمة الله" خاطئة، بل والاس قال أنه يفضل هذه الترجمة عن أى ترجمة أخرى. لكن الفكرة هى أن يوحنا يعرض لاهوتاً دقيقاً جداً، يجب عرضه بالتدقيق. فلو أن لفظ θεός فى المقطع الثالث كان معرفاً، فهو يعنى تماماً أن الإبن هو الآب! نحن لا نؤمن أن الإبن هو الآب من ناحية أقنوميتهما، بل فى جوهرهما. لذا فإن الفهم المستقيم للنص، لا يكون إلا بفهم الإسم المرفوع على أنه فى الحالة الوصفية. أن الكلمة إلهياً، أى أن طبيعته هى طبيعة إلهية.

مرة أخرى ببساطة، قاعدة كولويل تقول أن الأسماء المرفوعة الغير معرفة و لكن التى اكتسبت التعريف من خلال سياق النص، و التى تسبق الأفعال، غالباً لا تحتاج إلى أداة تعريف. و لكن بعمل هارنر، و الذى قام بدراسة كافة الأسماء المرفوعة الغير معرفة، تبين أن 80% منها وصفياً، و ليس تعريفياً. المشكلة التى ينقدها والاس، هى أن العلماء عكسوا قاعدة كولويل، و قالوا أن كافة الأسماء المرفوعة الغير معرفة حينما تسبق الفعل تصبح معرفة، و هذا غير صحيح، و هذا هو ما ينقده والاس. أى أن والاس ينقد عكس العديد من العلماء لقاعدة كولويل، و ليس قاعدة كولويل نفسها. و مع ذلك، فهو يرى أن الإسم المرفوع فى يوحنا 1 : 1 وصفى و ليس تعريفى، فى ضوء عمل هارنر، المنافس لنظرية كولويل بشكلها الصحيح. فحينما يكون ثمانين بالمئة من الأسماء المرفوعة وصفياً، فهذا ينطبق أيضاً على نص يوحنا 1 : 1، أى أن الكلمة إلهياً، و طبيعته إلهية، و ليس أن الكلمة هو الله الآب. ذلك لأن المقطع الثانى يتحدث عن شخصيات، الآب و الإبن، فلو قلنا أن المقطع الثالث حينما يذكر θεός، يتحدث عن شخص أيضاً، فهذا يعنى أننا نقول بأن شخصية الآب هى شخصية الكلمة!

بذلك يتضح التعليم اللاهوتى الذى يقدمه يوحنا بمنتهى الدقة، و بذلك نفهم كيف أن الأريوسية و السابيلية هما بالفعل هرطقتين!

نقطة أخرى، و هى أن لو لفظ θεός فى المقطع الثالث من النص، تمت ترجمته فى الحالة الغير تعريفية، أى "إله"، فإنه بذلك سيكون الحالة الوحيد لإسم مرفوع يسبق الفعل فى إنجيل يوحنا بأكمله، و يكون فى الحالية الغير تعريفية، مما يشكل طعناً صريحاً و مباشراً فى الإحتجاج للحالة الغير تعريفية.

و بالتالى، قبل أن يحتج أحد بكلام والاس، عليه أن يفهمه أولاً بشكل صحيح[2]!

آخر نقطة سأذكرها هنا، هى أنه ليس فقط الإحتجاج اللغوى الذى يطعن فى الحالة الغير تعريفية، بل أيضاً سياق النص يطعن فيها. المقطع الأول يقول أن الكلمة كان موجود فى البدء، أى أنه أزلى الوجود، فكيف يُمكن أن تكون الإلوهية المقصودة هى إلوهية غير حقيقية؟! بل إن هناك توازن واضح بين الإلوهية الحقيقية فى يوحنا 1 : 1، و التجسد الحقيقى فى يوحنا 1 : 14.

نأتى الآن لكلام الأب القمص متى المسكين. للأسف، مسيحين كثيرين يفهمون كلامه على أنه موافقة على أن النص يجب أن يُترجم "و كان الكلمة إلهاً". أرجو منك أن تقرأ كلمات الأب متى المسكين الآن، فى ضوء الشرح الذى قرأته بالأعلى:

" هنا كلمة "الله" جاءت فى الأصل اليونانى θεος غير معرفة بـ "أل" ο، بعكس الجملة السابقة "و الكلمة كان عند الله" ο θεος، حيث كلمة الله معرفة بـ "أل". ففى الجملة الأولى "و الكلمة كان عند الله"، نجد أن "الكلمة" λογος معرفة بـ "أل" ο و "الله" θεος معرف بـ "أل" ο توضحياً أن لكل منهما وجوده الشخصى، و حيث "الله" المعرف بـ "أل" يحمل معنى الذات الكلية. أما فى الجملة الثانية فالقصد من قوله:"و كان الكلمة الله"، هو تعيين الجوهر، أى طبيعة "الكلمة" أنها إلهية، ولا يُقصد تعريف الكلمة أنه هو الله من جهة الذات. و هنا يُحذر أن تُقرأ "الله" ο θεος معرفاً بـ "أل" فى "و كان الكلمة الله"، و إلا يكون لا فرق بين الكلمة و الله، و بالتالى لا فرق بين الآب و الإبن، و هذه هى بدعة سابيليوس الذى قال أنها مجرد أسماء، فى حين أن الإيمان المسيحى يقول أن الأقانيم فى الله متميزة: فالآب ليس هو الإبن ولا الإبن هو الآب، و كل أقنوم له إختصاصه الإلهى. كذلك فالله ليس هو الكلمة و الكلمة ليس هو الله (الكلى). و هنا يقابلنا قصور مكشوف فى اللغة العربية، فلا توجد كلمة "الله" بدون التعريف بـ "أل". و قد يتراءى للبعض أنه يمكن أن يُقال "و كان الكلمة إلهاً"، و هذا أيضاً انحراف لأن الكلمة اللوغس (أو الإبن) ليس إلهاً "آخر" أو "ثان" غير الله الواحد، كما أن الله ليس فيه آلهة - بالمثنى أو الجمع - فالله إله واحد آب و إبن و روح قدس"[3].

إن ما قاله الأب متى المسكين، هو نفس الشرح الذى قرأته بالأعلى. أننا لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الإبن هو الله فى هذا النص، لأن هذا النص يسمى الآب، بأقنومه الخاص، الله، و يُسمى الإبن، بأقنومه الخاص، الكلمة. فى نفس الوقت لا يُمكن أن يكون "إلهاً" god، لأن الحالة الغير تعريفية منعدمة تماماً فى النص. و بعد عمل هارنر و ديكسون و والاس، فإن الإسم المرفوع فى الحالة الوصفية. هذا ما أكده الأب متى المسكين، أن النص يقصد طبيعة الإبن، أن طبيعته إلهية.

تحديث: أشار علىّ أحد اللاهوتيين من الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، أن الأب متى المسكين قد اخطأ فى قوله أن الكلمة ليس هو "الله الكلى"، لأن الله غير قابل للتجزئة، و نحن لا نؤمن أن الثلاث أقانيم هم تركيب فى جوهر الله الواحد. إن كان هذا هو ما قصده الأب متى المسكين فعلاً، فهو قد اخطأ بالفعل. و لكن النقطة الخاصة بموضوع المقال، أن الأب متى المسكين شهد بأن "و كان الكلمة الله"، يجب أن تترجم "و كان الكلمة إلهياً"، ثابتةً. لأن الأب متى المسكين أوضح أن النص يتكلم عن طبيعة الكلمة، لا أقنومه الخاص.

كان هذا عن الجانب اللغوى.

بالإضافة إلى الجانب اللغوى، فقد تردد كثيراً أن المخطوطات العربية تترجم النص "إله" و ليس "الله"، نقلاً عن دراسة لحكمت قشوع (لاهوتى لبنانى قدم رسالة الدكتوراه الخاصة به فى جامعة برمنجهام عن التقليد العربى للأناجيل). لكن غفل هؤلاء عن أن أقدم مخطوطة عربية تقرأ النص "و الله لم يزل الكلمة":* 
*
* 
*

*
*
فلا معنى للإحتجاج بمخطوطات لاحقة. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فقد تغافل (و ليس "غفلوا") عن ذكر ما قاله نفس اللاهوتى الذى نقلوا عنه، تحت عنوان "الحالة الغير تعريفية لـ θεός"، و هو التالى:

" يبدو أن النُساخ الذين كانوا يترجمون هذه العبارة (خاصةً من اليونانية حيث يقرأ النص Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος)، أو أولئك الذين كانوا ينسخون من مصدر عربى آخر، وجدوا أن الحالة الغير تعريفية لـ Θεὸς لها بعض الأهمية، و لهذا إتبعوا ثلاثة طرق: الطريقة الحرفية: النُساخ الذين ترجموا Θεὸς إلى إله، و ὁ Θεὸς إلى الله. هذا التفريق قد يكون أدى إلى سوء تقديم للإعتقاد التوحيدى الذى شددت عليه المسيحية، خاصةً فى ظل وسط إسلامى. النُسخ المبكرة للأناجيل تفضل هذه الترجمة. الطريقة النحوية: النُساخ الذين رأوا الحالة الغير تعريفية لـ Θεὸς كتلميح إلى أن حالة الإسم فى الإسناد و ليست موضوع الجملة. فأنهى البعض الجملة بـ الهٍ أو الهاً (منصوب أو مكسور) للتأكيد على أن "الكلمة" هو موضوع الجملة. و البعض عكس كلمات الجملة من "و إله لم يزل الكلمة" إلى "و الكلمة لم يزل - لم تزل إلهاً". الطريقة اللاهوتية: النُساخ الذين رأوا أن "و الإله هو الكلمة" أو "و الله هو الكلمة" يمكن أن تعنى أن الله هو الكلمة أو أن الكلمة هو الله. و للتخلص من سوء الفهم هذا، و لعدم رؤية الله كالكلمة و لكن بدلاً من ذلك أن الكلمة كالله، فقد يكون النساخ شعروا بأنهم يجب أن يكتبوه "اله - الها - أله" بدلاً من "الله" أو "الإله". قد يكون هناك سبب ثانى و هو التفريق بين الكلمة و الآب. و هذا قد يشرح لماذا نجد فى بعض المخطوطات التعبير "الاله" و ليس "الله" حينما يُشار إلى يسوع"[4].

هكذا تتضح الصورة أمام القارىء، و يفهم جيداً أن النُساخ فهموا و عرفوا أن النص يُصرح بلاهوت المسيح، و لكن كان لديهم أسبابهم لترجمته "إلهاً" فى المخطوطات العربية. و قد حصلت بنعمة الرب على التقليد العربى الكامل لنص العهد الجديد، و إليكم بعض صور المخطوطات العربية التى تترجم النص "الله":

(المخطوطة 2 عربى – المتحف القبطى) * 
*
* 
*

*
*
(المخطوطة 5 عربى – المتحف القبطى)*
*
* 
*

*
*
* 
*(المخطوطة 9 عربى – المتحف القبطى)*
*
* 
*

*
*(المخطوطة 10 عربى – المتحف القبطى) * 
*
* 
*

*
*
و هذا هو فهم المسيحى العربى للنص، لإبن الطيب البغدادى: * 
*
* 
*
* 
*
* 
*

*
*
(المخطوطة 4 عربى – المتحف القبطى)

"قال فيه أنه الله جل إسمه، إذ كان أقنوم الآب و أقنوم الإبن و أقنوم الروح، فى الجوهر واحداً".

ما لم أفهمه حول الإحتجاج بالمخطوطات العربية، هو المغزى منه. هل يريد هؤلاء أن يقولوا بأن المسيحيين العرب لم يروا فى هذا النص دلالة على لاهوت المسيح؟! أم هل يريد هؤلاء أن يقولوا بأن المسيحيين العرب لم يؤمنوا بلاهوت المسيح؟! أنا لا أعتقد أن هناك من يجرؤ أن يقول هذا أبداً، لأن هذا واحدة من إثنين: إما جهل تام بالتراث العربى المسيحى بدايةً من القرن السابع، أو أنه تكبر و غطرسة و تحدى للبرهان الثابت و الواضح، و إن كنت أعتقد أنه الأول. أخيراً، لمن أراد المزيد، عليه بكتاب الأب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط "و كان الكلمة الله": هل الكلمة الله إم إله؟
*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*[1]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* Daniel B. Wallace, Greek Grammar Beyond Basics: An Exegetical Syntax of The New Testament, P. 269
*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*[2]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*مناقشة والاس التفصيلية لقاعدة كولويل و علاقتها بيوحنا *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 : 1*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*، وردت فى المرجع السابق، ص *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*256 - 270
*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*[3]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*الأب متى المسكين، شرح إنجيل يوحنا، الجزء الثانى، ص *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*35 - 36
*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*[4]*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]* Hikmat Kachouh, The Arabic Versions of The Gospels: A Case Study of John 1:1 & 1:18, In: The Bible In Arab Christianity, Brill 2007, Edited By David Thomas, P. 29-30*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*ودراسه اخري قدمها الاستاذ كريستيانوس *
*

* 
*

* 
*شرح مبسط للمستخدم العربي*
*

* 
*ترجمة بتصرف عن عدة مقالات بالانجليزية 
للاجابة على سؤال مشابه.*
*

* 
*http://www.ntgreek.org/answers_to_questions.htm*
*


* 
******************
*

* 
*تمهيد : محاولة قراءة نص الكتاب المقدس في لغته الاصلية ، عمل مبارك لمعرفة اوضح الى ماذا اراد كاتب الوحي ان يقول وكيف يصيغ افكاره وماذا يقصد، مع الاخذ في الاعتبار ان لغة العهد القديم هي العبرية ولذلك فان الترجمة العربية هي الاقرب على استضافة اللغة الاصلية، ولغة العهد الجديد هو اليونانية ولذلك فان الترجمة الانجليزية هي الاقرب له، ولذلك في حالتنا ونحن ندرس فقرة من الانجيل فانا انصح بمصاحبة الترجمة الانجليزية لمن يعرف اللغة فسوف تقدم له عونا كبيرا على الفهم .*
*

* 
*ونعود فنقول ان اللغة اليونانية (مثل اي لغة اخرى) لها طرقها الخاصة في التعبير عن المعنى او الفكرة في صياغة الجملة او الكلمات ، قد تسبب سوء فهم او ارتباك اذا حاول قاريء اليونانية ان يطبق قوانين لغته الخاصة عليها (في مثالنا نحن هو مستخدم اللغة العربية) ، واحسن مثال لتوضيح هذه القاعدة هو الشاهد (الآية) الافتتاحية للانجيل بحسب يوحنا، موضوع النقاش.*
*

* 
*http://www.blueletterbible.org/Bible.cfm?b=Jhn&c=1&v=1&t=KJV#conc/1*
*


* 
******************
*

* 
*Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος.*
*


* 
*في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.*
*


* 
*In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.*
*


* 
*اولا : توضيح اختلاف ( هجاء او حروف الكلمة اليونانية ) * 
*

* 
*theon= θεόν
او 
θεὸς = theos*
*

* 
*وهذا مثال جيد لما يفعله القاريء العربي، في تطبيق قواعد اللغة العربية (او الانجليزية ) على الكلمة اليونانية، ولهذا يجب التوضيح ان الكلمة المستخدمة بهذين الشكلين هي نفس الكلمة وفي حالتنا هي (اسم) ، (في اللغة الكلمة تنقسم الى فعل واسم ) .*
*

* 
*اختلاف شكل حروف الكلمة (او الاسم المترجم: الله ) يرجع الى تغيير او اختلاف حروف هجاء الكلمة اليونانية بحسب وقوعها في الجملة بين فاعل او مفعول به (الكلمة اليونانية الواحدة لها بين 8 و 9 اشكال او هجائات مختلفة بين التأنيث والتذكير والافراد والجمع وبحسب اعرابها)، بما يشابه في اللغة العربية بتشكيل الاعراب، مثلا ( فاعل ، فاعلة ، فاعلون ، فاعلين ) ولكن حروف التشكيل العربية التي تكون خارج الكلمة فهي تكون داخل الكلمة في اليونانية . * 
*
http://www.ntgreek.org/answers_to_questions.htm



* 
*جدير بالذكر ان ( اسم الله ) في اللغة اليونانية تدخل عليه حالات الاعراب وليس مثل اللغة العربية .*
*

* 
*وايضا ان الكلمة (اله) ، هي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة للاشارة الى الله الحقيقي الحي او الاله المزيف من صنع البشر (راجع 1 كورنثوس 8: 5) او الشيطان اله هذا الدهر – ( راجع 2 كورنثوس 4: 4).*
*


* 
******************
*

* 
*ثانيا : ادوات التعريف في اليونانية * 
*

* 
*هل الكلمة ( الله ) او ( اله ) .*
*

* 
*في حالتنا يحتج البعض ويقول (وكان الكلمة الله) كان يجب ترجمتها (وكان الكلمة اله). لان الكلمة اليونانية غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ( ال ) . 
ولهذا نريد التوضيح في البداية كمثال، في اللغة العربية ادوات التعريف تختلف بين دخول ( ال ) على الكلمة ، او بالاضافة ، او الحاقة الى علم معرّف . 
كأن نقول: قلم (غير معرف) وعند التعريف : القلم ، قلم الاستاذ ، قلم أحمد 
وكما ترى فان شكل الكلمة في تعريف الاضافة اصبح شكله بالحروف كشكل الكلمة غير المعرفة ، اذا فلا يمكن ان نقول ان الكلمة فقدت تعريفها لمجرد ان تشابه شكل حروف الكلمة بين هذه وتلك. 
جدير بالذكر ايضا انه في حالة اللغة الانجليزية فان غير المعرّف يسبقه حرف نكرة (a, or, an )، اما في اللغة اليونانية فانها تخلو من وجود حرف النكرة.*
*

* 
*اما عن اللغة اليونانية فلها قواعدها الخاصة بظهور اداة التعريف ( ال ) او عدم ظهورها قبل الكلمة، مع احتفاظ الكلمة بالتعريف في ذهن القاريء اليوناني او في حالات الترجمة، فنجد الاصل اليوناني احتوى على اداة التعريف ( ال ) وتم حذفه في الترجمة، اويتم اضافة اداة التعريف ( ال ) الى الترجمة ، وذلك لتكوين صيغة مقبولة للجملة في قواعد اللغة المستضيفة . * 
*

* 
*مثال لحذف اداة التعريف : في (يوحنا 1: 12 )*
*

* 
*واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه*
*

* 
*εἰς τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ,*
*

* 
*فأن الكلمة المترجمة (باسمه) في النص اليوناني الاصلي نجد ان (اسمه) يسبقها اداة التعريف ( ال ) وعلى ذلك فالترجمة الحرفية هي ( المؤمنون بال اسمه ) (to those who believe into [the] his name.). وبالطبع فانها غير مقبولة في اللغة العربية ، ولا حتى الانجليزية، ولذلك فيتم حذف اداة التعريف في الترجمة لتكوين صيغة مقبولة بحسب قواعد اللغة.*
*

* 
*مثال لاضافة اداة التعريف : في يوحنا (1: 2)
هذا كان في البدء عند الله*
*

* 
*οὗτος ἦν ἐν ἀρχῇ πρὸς τὸν θεόν.*
*

* 
*في اللغة اليونانية جاءت كلمة (بدء) بدون اداة التعريف (ال) و مع وضوح المعنى في ذهن القاريء اليوناني كان يجب اضافة اداة التعريف في الترجمات .*
*

* 
*اذا فخلو الكلمة اليونانية في لغتها الاصلية من اداة التعريف (ال) لا يعني انها تأتي نكرة أو غير معرّفة ، وهناك حالات كثيرة في الاصحاح الاول للانجيل بحسب يوحنا، جاءت فيها كلمة (الله) في اللغة غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ، ولكنها تقصد نفس (الله) الحقيقي الحي .*
*

* 
*جدير بالذكر ان الكلمة اليونانية التي تشير الى الله الواحد الحقيقي الحي ، وردت في اصحاح يوحنا الاول (12 مرة ) منها ( 5 مرات ) غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ( ال) ، فمن اراد ان يترجم المقطع (وكان الكلمة الله ) ، الى انها (اله) نكرة ، فيجب اتباع نفس القاعدة على باقي الكلمات التي وردت غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف ، * 
*

* 
*مثال : (يوحنا 1: 6 )
كان انسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا.*
*

* 
*Ἐγένετο ἄνθρωπος ἀπεσταλμένος παρὰ θεοῦ, ὄνομα αὐτῷ Ἰωάννης:*
*

* 
*بناء على قاعدة المعترض ، فان الجملة يجب ترجمتها على هذا النحو :*
*

* 
*كان انسان مرسل من اله ... 
‘There was a man sent from a god’*
*

* 
*ولكن هذا يخالف تماما ما يقصده الوحي المقدس ، فهو يتكلم عن الله الواحد الحقيقي الذي ارسل يوحنا، ومع هذا فان الكلمة في اليونانية غير مسبوقة باداة التعريف (ال) وللترجمة الصحيحة لنقل الفكر الذي يقوله الوحي فانه يجب اضافتها . * 
*

* 
*مثال آخر : ( يوحنا 1: 18)
الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر*
*

* 
*θεὸν οὐδεὶς ἑώρακεν πώποτε: μονογενὴς θεὸς ὁ ὢν εἰς τὸν κόλπον τοῦ πατρὸς ἐκεῖνος ἐξηγήσατο.*
*

* 
*بناء على قاعدة المعترض ، فان الجملة يجب ترجمتها على هذا النحو :*
*

* 
*اله لم يره احد قط . الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبّر (عنه) 
‘No one has ever seen a god; the only begotten Son, who is in the bosom of the Father, He has declared Him.’*
*

* 
*ولكن المعنى بهذه الترجمة لا يقوله كاتب الوحي، فالوحي يشير الى ان الله الواحد الحقيقي الذي لم يره احد هو نفس الله (يهوه) في العهد القديم الذي اشار الى ان احدا لم يره ، راجع ( خروج 33: 20 ) و (تثنية 4: 12) .*
*

* 
*وفي الحقيقة فان حتى المعترضون الذين اصروا على ترجمة الجملة ( وكان الكلمة اله ) ، لعدم وجود اداة التعريف تسبق الكلمة اليونانية ، فانهم قاموا بمخالفة قاعدتهم بوضع اداة التعريف في كلمات غير مسبوقة باداة تعريف في اللغة اليونانية في نفس الاصحاح، مثل :
في البدء ( عدد 1 و 2 ) لا تسبقها اداة التعريف ( ال ) 
فيه كانت الحياة (عدد 4) لا تسبقها اداة التعريف ( ال ) 
اسمه يوحنا (عدد 6) فيكون ترجمة ( يوحنا ) نكرة لانه غير مسبوق باداة التعريف ( ال )، ( راجع عدد 19 في اللغة اليونانية : وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا ، ورد في اللغة اليونانية اسم يوحنا مسبوقا باداة التعريف - ال ) حيث ان الاسماء في اليونانية يجب ان تكون مسبوقة باداة التعريف ( ال )*
*

* 
******************
*

* 
*ثالثا : بناء الجملة وماذا يريد كاتب الوحي ان يقول .*
*

* 
*في بناء الجملة التي كتبها الوحي في افتتاحية يوحنا ، فهو يتكلم عن الله الواحد الحقيقي ، وانه هو نفسه (الكلمة) الابن الازلي، فيقول :
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله .*
*

* 
*فاذا اراد كاتب الوحي ان يعفي القاريء من الارتباك في القراءة وسوء الفهم ، لاستخدم اسلوبا آخر في بناء الجملة (باضافة ضمير نكرة – غير معّرف ) في اليونانية (tis) كما هو حادث في امثلة اخرى ، منها (مرقس 14: 51) و( لوقا 1: 5 ) و(لوقا 8: 27 ) و (لوقا 11: 1)ولكننا نجد ان (يوحنا 1: 1) تخلو من هذا البناء اللغوي. 
(انصح بقراءة الترجمة الانجليزية مع العربية لفهم المقصود من ضمير النكرة حيث انه واضح في الانجليزية a certain )*
*

* 
*ولكن كاتب الوحي يشير بوضوح الى ان يسوع المسيح ، هو (الكلمة) الابن الازلي الذي تجسد ، ومع هذا فهو الكائن في حضن الآب ، الذي له نفس طبيعة وجوهر الله (والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.)( يوحنا 1: 14) وايضا (الله لم يره احد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر) (يوحنا 1: 18) * 
*


* 
******************
*

* 
*رابعا : القاعدة اليونانية المعروفة باسم ( كولويل ) 
Colwell's Rule*
*

http://faculty.bbc.edu/rdecker/d*o*c*u*m*e*n*t*s/colwell.pdf

ملحوظة : انقل الرابط الى محرك البحث والغ النجوم بين الحروف * 
*في اللغة اليونانية قاعدة شهيرة معروفة باسم ( كولويل) وهي تحكم الجملة عندما يكون فيها اسمان احدهما مبتدأ والآخر مفعول به، فاذا تقدم المفعول به على المبتدأ فانه يكون معرفّا حتى لو لم يسبقه اداة التعريف (ال) ولكنه يحسب بانه معرّفا بحسب قواعد اللغة اليونانية .*
*

* 
*Ἐν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ λόγος, καὶ ὁ λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν θεόν, καὶ θεὸς ἦν ὁ λόγος.*
*

* 
*في حالتنا ( يوحنا 1: 1) (وكان الكلمة الله ) وهي ترجمة صحيحة بحسب المعنى ، الا انها خالفت ترتيب المبتدأ و المفعول به بحسب الترجمة الحرفية وهي (وكان الله الكلمة ) (and God was the Word)، فهنا نجد ان في الاصل اليوناني تقدم اسم المفعول به على اسم المبتدأ ، لخدمة الغرض النهائي من بناء الجملة لاهوتيا ، فكاتب الوحي يريد ان يعطي التركيز على ان (الكلمة هو الله ). 
هذا التركيز يعطيه كاتب الوحي بوضع الجملة في سياق او ترتيب للاسماء على خلاف ما يتوقعه القاريء ، فقام بتقديم المفعول به على المبتدأ لاعطاء اهمية خاصة للجملة المطروحة ( ولاسم المبتدأ المؤخر تحديدا ) الذي هو (الكلمة) . * 
*

* 
*وبحسب البناء اليوناني فان الجملة التي بدأت باسم ( الكلمة ) كمبتدأ (في البدء كان الكلمة) ، ثم استرسلت وقالت (والكلمة كان عند الله) فعكست الاسماء عن الترتيب المعتاد في الجملة، لتحث القاريء على اليقظة والانتباه للاشارة بان (الكلمة) الذي تكلمت عنه طوال بناء الجملة هو نفسه (الله) الحقيقي ، فيظهر المعنى المنشود ان (الكلمة) من نفس جوهر وطبيعة (الله) الحقيقي الذي تتكلم عنه الجملة .*
*

* 
******************
*

* 
*خامسا : اصالة هذا الفكر في الانجيل بحسب يوحنا * 
*

* 
*من المهم مراجعة ما يقوله يوحنا 1: 1 بمجمل الفكر الذي ينادي به الوحي المقدس في الانجيل بحسب يوحنا .
فالوحي المقدس يؤكد عن من هو شخص السيد يسوع المسيح ، وما هي طبيعته وحقيقة جوهره ، انه يؤكد ما تم تأكيده بحسب قواعد اللغة اليونانية ، فمثلا قارن بين (يوحنا 8: 56 – 59) وبين ( الخروج 3: 13 – 14)
او قارن بين (يوحنا 10 : 28 – 33) و ( يوحنا 14: 6 – 11) و ( 1 يوحنا 5: 20) و ( يوحنا 8: 23) و ( يوحنا 3 : 23) و ( يوحنا 3: 12 – 13) و ( يوحنا 5: 17 – 18) ، كل هذه الشواهد تشير بوضوح ان كاتب الوحي يفهم طبيعة المسيح انها طبيعة الله الواحد الحقيقي نفسه ، ولكنها تمايز بين ( اقنوم الاب واقنوم الابن ) . * 
*

* 
******************
*

* 
*التعليق الختامي :*
*

* 
*اصلي الى الله ان تكون هذه الاجابة المختصرة قد افادت البعض ، وتساعد في الرد على من يطرحون نفس السؤال بصورة شبهة ، وفي واقع الامر ان الاجابة عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل يحتاج الى مجهود وحيز اكبر من هذا .
ولكن من المهم ان يكون الانسان متواضعا امام الله ، وله قلب يريد ان يفهم ويصغي الى الحق المعلن من الله ليصدقه ويؤمن باعلاناته الواضحة في الكتاب المقدس . * 
*

* 
*يقول الكتاب (العلم ينفخ ولكن المحبة تبني، فان كان احد يظن انه يعرف شيئا فانه لم يعرف شيئا بعد كما يجب ان يعرف.) (1 كورنثوس 8: 1 - 2) وهذا صحيح لان بدون دراية بالقواعد الاولية والهامة للغة اليونانية لايمكن ان تناقش النص اليوناني ، وهذا ما يفعله كثير من المسلمين على الانترنت ، هذا يقودهالى الخطأ في الفهم لا محالة ، ولان اعمي لا يستطيع ان يقود اعمى ، لان كلاهما سوف يقع في الحفرة ، فانا ادعو الجميع الى طلب وجه الله اولا واخيرا ، وسؤاله عن الحقيقة فهو وحده القادر على ان يرشدنا جميعا الى الحق ، ثم البحث والدراسة عن الحقائق من مصادرها ، وباتضاع امام الله نقول :*
*

* 
*(فاننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه. الآن اعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ ساعرف كما عرفت.)
(1 كورنثوس 13: 12)*
*

*​


*.*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*ورد اخر من احد المواقع الانجليزيه ردا علي ترجمة شهود يهوه * 
*

* 
*In [the] beginning the Word was, and the Word was with God, and the Word was a god. The New World Translation*
*This is one of the most common verses of contention between the Jehovah's Witnesses and Christians. Their false assumption is that Jesus is not God in flesh, but Michael the archangel who became a man. Therefore, since they deny that Jesus is divine, they have altered the Bible in John 1:1 so that Jesus is not divine in nature. The New World Translation has added the word "a" to the verse so it says, "...and the Word was a god." The correct translation for this verse is "In the beginning was the Word and the Word was with God and the Word was God." This is how it is rendered in the NASB, NIV, KJV, NKJV, ASV, RSV, etc.*
*The New World translation is incorrect in its translation of this verse for several reasons. First of all, the Bible teaches a strict monotheism. To say that Jesus is "a god" is to suggest that there is another god besides YHWH, which is contrary to ******ure (Isaiah 43:10; 44:6,8, etc.). Of course, the Jehovah's Witnesses will respond that Jesus is not the Almighty God, but a "lesser" kind of God. He is the "mighty God" as is referenced in Isaiah 9:6, "For a child will be born to us, a son will be given to us, and the government will rest on His shoulders, and His name will be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Eternal Father, Prince of Peace." Therefore, they say that Jesus is the mighty god, but not the Almighty God.*
*The immediate problem with this explanation is that YHWH is also called the Mighty God in Jeremiah 32:18 and Isaiah 10:20.  In all three verses, including Isaiah 9:6, the Hebrew word for "mighty" (gibbor) is used.*


* Isaiah     10:20-21,     "Now it will come about in that day that the remnant of Israel,     and those of the house of Jacob who have escaped, will never again     rely on the one who struck them, but will truly rely on the LORD,     the Holy One of Israel. 21A     remnant will return, the remnant of Jacob, to the mighty God."  *
* Jer.     32:18,     "who showest lovingkindness to thousands, but repayest the     iniquity of fathers into the bosom of their children after them, O     great and mighty God, the LORD of hosts is His name."  *
 
*We can see that the Jehovah's Witness explanation is not valid.  Both the Son and God are called the Mighty God.*
*Furthermore, how many actual gods are there in ******ure? The obvious answer is that there is only one God in existence. Though there are others who have been falsely called gods (1 Cor. 8:5-6) or even said to be "as God" like Moses (Ex. 4:16; 7:1), there is only one real God (Gal. 4:8-9; Isaiah 44:6,8). If Jesus is "a god" that was "with God" in the beginning, then is Jesus a true god or a false god?*
*But, the Jehovah's Witnesses often claim that Jesus is a god in the sense that Moses was called a god. But, Moses was not called a god. Rather, he would be "as God."*


* "Moreover,     he shall speak for you to the people; and it shall come about that     he shall be as a mouth for you, and you shall be as God to him,     (Exodus     4:16).      *
* "Then     the Lord said to Moses, 'See, I make you as God to Pharaoh, and your     brother Aaron shall be your prophet,'" (Exodus     7:1).      *
 
*Why was Moses going "as God" to Pharaoh? Because Moses was given the authority and power to display powerful miracles that decimated much of Egypt. Was Moses really a god? Being "as God" in regards to power given to perform miracles over Egypt is not the same thing as being called "a god" that was in the beginning with God, (John 1:1).*
*John was a strict Jew, a monotheist. Does the Jehovah's Witness really think that John would be saying that there was another God besides Jehovah, even if it were Jesus? Being raised a good Jew, the apostle John would never believe that there was more than one God in existence. Yet, he compared the word with God, said the word was God, and that the word became flesh (John 1:1,14).*
*John 1:1 in a literal translation reads thus: "In beginning was the word, and the word was with the God, and God was the word." Notice that it says "God was the word." This is the actual word-for-word translation. It is not saying that "a god was the word." That wouldn't make sense. Let me break it down into three statements.*
*

* 


* "In     beginning was the word..." 
(en        arche      en  ho  logos)  
*
* A         very simple statement that the Word was in the beginning.  *
 
* "and     the word was with the God..."
(kai  ho  logos      en  pros ton theon)  
*
* This         same Word was with God.  *
 
* "and     God was the word." -- Properly translated as "and the Word     was God."
(kai theos en   ho  logos)  
*
* This         same Word was God.  *
 
 
*
* 
*Regarding statement 3 above, the correct English translation is "...and the Word was God," not "and God was the word." This is because if there is only one definite article ("ho"="the") in a clause where two nouns are in the nominative ("subject") form ("theos" and "logos"), then the noun with the definite article ("ho"="the") is the subject. In this case "ho logos" means that "the word" is the subject of the clause. Therefore, "...the Word was God" is the correct translation, not "God was the Word."1 But this does not negate the idea that John is speaking of only one God, not two, even though the Jehovah's Witnesses maintain that Jesus is "a god," or the "mighty god" as was addressed above.*
*Is there suddenly a new god in the text of John 1:1? It is the same God that is being spoken of in part 2 as in part 3. How do the Jehovah's Witnesses maintain that the word had somehow become a god in this context, since there is only one God mentioned? Remember, the Jehovah's Witnesses teach that Jesus was Michael the Archangel. Therefore, is there any place in the Bible where an angel is called "a god," besides Satan being called the god of this world in 2 Cor. 4:3-4?*
*John 20:28 - "Thomas answered and said to Him, 'My Lord and my God!'"*
*In the Greek in John 20:28 Thomas said to Jesus, "ho kurios mou, kai ho theos mou," "The Lord of me, and the God of me." If Jesus was not God, but "a" god, then shouldn't Jesus have corrected Thomas? Shouldn't Jesus have said, "No Thomas, I am not the God.  I am a god."? But Jesus did not. To do so would have been ludicrous. Nevertheless, the Jehovah's Witness will say that Thomas was so stunned by Jesus' appearance, that he swore. This is ridiculous because it means that Thomas, a devout man of God, swore in front of Jesus and used the Lord's name in vain in violation of Exodus 20:7.  This is hardly the case since we find no New Testament equivalent of a disciple of Christ using God's name in vain.*
*In conclusion, John 1:1 is best translated without the "a" inserted into the text.  "The Word was God" is the best translation. This way, we do not run into the danger of polytheism, with Jesus being "a god." We do not have Thomas the disciple swearing and using God's name in vain. And, we do not have the problem of Jesus being a "mighty god" and yet not the God -- even though God Himself is called the Mighty God (Jeremiah 32:18; Isaiah 10:20).*
*This article is also available in:Español*​* 1.     Chapman, B. (1994).  Greek     New Testament Insert.     2nd ed., revised. Quakertown, PA: Stylus Publishing.  Also, see     J. P. Luow, Greek-English     Lexicon of the New Testament: Based on Semantic Domains,     electronic edition of the 2nd ed., New York: United Bible Societies,     p. 592*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كان الكلمة الله ام اله؟للدكتور هولى بايبل*

*صورة الترجمة القبطية وترجمتها المعتمدة بالانجليزى بخلاف بحث الدكتور هولى بايبل والاستاذ فادى اليكساندر
ويتضح انها ترجم اينوتى التى تعنى الطبيعة الالهية وليس افنوتى الله كشخص الاله 
وهنا يتضح دقة الترجمة القبطية فى ترجمة هو ثيؤس الى افنوتى وترجمة ثيؤس اينوتى اى ان طبيعة الكلمة الهية من طبيعة الاله 




**الترجمة* *دون اى تصرف منا فى نفس الكتاب للترجمة القبطية هو God*




*والله كان هو الكلمة*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شرح الاب متى المسكين للنص ولماذا هذا التركيب اللغوى الاهوتى العميق اللى نشك ان فى بدوى مسلم هيهفمه
بداية كان فى هرطقة اسمها هرطقة سابليوس اللى ادعى بان الاب والابن والروح هو مجرد اسماء وليست اقانيم
فالاب هو الابن هو الروح من حيث الاقنومية لا يوجد تمايز بينهم وهى مجرد اسماء
ودا فكر ترفضه الكنيسة الجامعة تماما والكتاب يعلن ان الاب غير الكلمة اقنوميا لكنهم جوهريا واحد 
والنص هنا تركيبه اللغوى بيعلن الحقيقة دى  فالكلمة كان عند الله(هو ثيؤس)
والكلمة من نفس الطبيعة الالهية(ثيؤس)
اتركم مع شرح ابونا متى المسكين




والى هنا كلام رائع وصحيح 
لكن
**هناك خطا لاهوتى قد يكون بسبب صياغة غير دقيقة من الاب متى المسكين لكن وجب التنويه 
فالاب متى المسكين قال




ودا خطأ لاهوتى يجب ان نتنبه اليه لان اقنوم الكلمة فى تيمزه الاقنومى عن الاب ولكنه بمفرده الذات الالهية الكلية لله لاننا لا نؤمن بتركيب الاقانيم فهى فى وحدة ازلية فى تمايز وظيفى 
قد يكون هذا بسبب سوء صياغة من الاب متى المسكين لكن نحن الان امام صياغة لاهوتية خطأ
**
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

وكان الكلمة الله هل الكلمة الله أم إله؟  القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير 

وكان الكلمة الله أم وكان الكلمة إله ؟! للأستاذ myname2010

 الرد على شبهة : وكان الكلمة الله -او- وكان الكلمة اله (يوحنا 1: 1) للأستاذ new_man         ‏​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*الردود دى تكفى لهدم الاعتراض الساذج من جذوره الى مجئ المسيح التانى *


----------

